# I am so embarassed!



## MarjoryO (Aug 24, 2012)

A dear friend of mine and a new knitter made a scarf for me for Christmas last year. I loved it! This year I got it out and set it on my buffet and my longhaired kitty curled up on it and left it covered in hair. As you might imagine my friend came in that day and saw the cat hair on it. I managed to mumbled something about I guess she liked it. I think the only way I can recover from this embarrassment is to make sure she sees me wearing it. I feel very bad that she might think I didn't appreciate her work.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

the cat was on the buffet?


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh well, if the cat likes it, it must be cozy.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

I have a kitty that loved the top of the refrigerator when she was young and nimble. Even though I tried to teach my kitties manners they don't listen very well.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Only people who have or had cats understand the situation.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

MarjoryO said:


> A dear friend of mine and a new knitter made a scarf for me for Christmas last year. I loved it! This year I got it out and set it on my buffet and my longhaired kitty curled up on it and left it covered in hair. As you might imagine my friend came in that day and saw the cat hair on it. I managed to mumbled something about I guess she liked it. I think the only way I can recover from this embarrassment is to make sure she sees me wearing it. I feel very bad that she might think I didn't appreciate her work.


Did she see you wearing it last winter? If so, no recovery needed; just tell her the truth. If she's never seen you wear it, IMO, wearing it now wouldn't change her impression.


----------



## MarjoryO (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes she did see me wearing it last winter.


----------



## MarjoryO (Aug 24, 2012)

It is a buffet without the usual top china cupboard piece on it. So you can see how I could have just set it down there.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh yes kitties. Mine was on the table on Christmas Day. I guess she liked my tablecloth.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Explain to her what happened. If she is any kind of a cat lover, she'll understand


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

Cats do whatever they want!!!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I love cats, have had a few over the years, but fortunately I have not had one that got upon the cupboards and table. I must have been very lucky.

(but she could have been up there when I was not home)


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MarjoryO said:


> A dear friend of mine and a new knitter made a scarf for me for Christmas last year. I loved it! This year I got it out and set it on my buffet and my longhaired kitty curled up on it and left it covered in hair. As you might imagine my friend came in that day and saw the cat hair on it. I managed to mumbled something about I guess she liked it. I think the only way I can recover from this embarrassment is to make sure she sees me wearing it. I feel very bad that she might think I didn't appreciate her work.


Why not tell her just what you've told us here? I think she'd appreciate it.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

elfiestouch said:


> Only people who have or had cats understand the situation.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Just tell her the truth just like you told us she will understand she may think you don't like her knitted scarf.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Jean Large said:


> I have a kitty that loved the top of the refrigerator when she was young and nimble. Even though I tried to teach my kitties manners they don't listen very well.


A loud "NO" with a clap of the hands usually works for me with cats.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> A loud "NO" with a clap of the hands usually works for me with cats.


Yes, that works ... until you're absent. When alone, cats do where they already know they are not supposed to be. I don't have cameras monitoring when I'm away, but I don't really need them. Things that belong on tops of furniture (pens in containers next to my knitting chair) are found on the floor ... perhaps in a different room.

As for being embarassed about the cat fur, that's just silly. Your friend presumably know you have a cat. I am sure you 'wear' cat fur wherever you go. I know I do. It is a natural part of living with a cat.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

We do not have a cat, not since the kids were little and then outside ones. My DH would go into orbit if a cat was on the cupboard. He likes animals, just outside. Sitting with their bum on anything for humans is not for me either, but I visit many people that have pets and I pick my place to enjoy a treat. They are such wonderful companions. For 6 months I cleaned litter boxes when my SIL had cancer treatments, very bad germs for the patient, and it cured me of wanting one in the house.


----------



## MarjoryO (Aug 24, 2012)

LOL...thanks Jessica-Jean, cats do what they want, it's part of their nature. I shoo her away when I see her in a place where she shouldn't be - key phrase "when I see her". This time she left the evidence behind. 


Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes, that works ... until you're absent. When alone, cats do where they already know they are not supposed to be. I don't have cameras monitoring when I'm away, but I don't really need them. Things that belong on tops of furniture (pens in containers next to my knitting chair) are found on the floor ... perhaps in a different room.
> 
> As for being embarassed about the cat fur, that's just silly. Your friend presumably know you have a cat. I am sure you 'wear' cat fur wherever you go. I know I do. It is a natural part of living with a cat.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

We had two dogs and four cats for many years. They were all Indoor and Outdoor pets. Could come and go as they pleased. My husband kind of tolerated them at first, but after a while they turned into other kids. One by one they died of old age and after the last one passed we decided no more pets. It would not be right to take in another pet at our age. Who takes them once we are gone. But we still miss all of them terrible. Especially my husband. He had a favorite cat and would really spoil him like crazy. When it was time to say good bye to the cat, my husband cried like a little boy. I don't think that anyone who doesn't have a pet would understand.
Now I support the Humane Society with cards for their gift-Shop. I have plenty of pictures to use from our own Menagerie.


----------



## MarjoryO (Aug 24, 2012)

So happy to hear that you continue to support furry friends. Have you ever consider providing foster care to pets through animal shelters or rescue organizations. They are usually with you for short term care and the organizations pay for food and medications as needed. The rub in this situation is that you may get attached and you will have to give them back for adoption. Just a thought.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

elfiestouch said:


> ... Who takes them once we are gone? ...


Yes, that's the rub. We have two and they're about middle-aged now. We've talked and decided that these two are in their permanent homes and will not be replaced upon their demise.

My youngest sister is the world's biggest sucker. Every time an elderly acquaintance (i.e. fellow choral member) dies, my sister is the one called in to catch the surviving cats (often an adventure of its own and not without risk), and - naturally - those cats end up living out their lives with her. Introduced as kittens, often cats will become pals. Introduced as adults, not so much. Result? She now has one cat who lives in one room alone, because it can't get on with her others. She does go and spend some time each day in that room with it, but ... What kind of life is _that_ for any cat?

Since our daughter's in California and wishes to remain pet-free, no surviving pets can go to her. Our son lives in the flat above us, does care for them when we travel, but is allergic to them; no surviving pets can go to him. We must do our best to outlive our pets, and then have the force of will to resist receiving any others. *That* will be hard. I think we may have had a month without any cat in our 43 years together.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes, that works ... until you're absent. When alone, cats do where they already know they are not supposed to be. I don't have cameras monitoring when I'm away, but I don't really need them. Things that belong on tops of furniture (pens in containers next to my knitting chair) are found on the floor ... perhaps in a different room.
> 
> As for being embarassed about the cat fur, that's just silly. Your friend presumably know you have a cat. I am sure you 'wear' cat fur wherever you go. I know I do. It is a natural part of living with a cat.


I wear dark fleece pants in the winter. Everyone knows what colour cat I have.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I wear dark fleece pants in the winter. Everyone knows what colour cat I have.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Still miss my cat who has been gone for more than a decade. I got her when she was six weeks old & had her for 15 years. She was an all white long haired cat who shed quite a bit.

It is possible to train cats to do certain things, but nothing like you would a dog. I was able to train my cat not to get on the table, kitchen counters, or stove. I trained her when I first got her. I kept a rolled up magazine on the kitchen counter & every time she jumped on the kitchen table/counters I would smack the edge of the table with the magazine & scare her off with the sound. Did this every time I was home for two weeks straight & it worked. I could always tell where the cat had been when I was away from home because of her shedding. It was extremely rare for me to find any of her cat hair on the table or counters. It happened maybe three times in all the years I had her. 

Also, I have read that many cats do not like the smell of lemons or oranges, so keeping a bowl of them on the table could help keep them away.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Do we _ever_ 'get over' the loss of a loved one - human or furry?? I know I don't seem to be able to forget the losses, but I'd rather have those bitter-sweet memories than never have known those personalities.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

My cats go where they want, but not always when they want!

If she saw you wearing it last year I am sure all is well. Just explain to her what happened.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I guess you cat,did what all cats do find a nice comfy sleeping place,i sure your friend would understand that.


----------



## doctorann (Nov 29, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

Your scarf was on the set on the buffet for you to use, not in a box as a lining for a kitty bed. Your friend if she has ever been around cats will understand.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I would come clean and just tell her you had just taken it out of storage, placed it there and the cat found it...


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I would come clean and just tell her you had just taken it out of storage, placed it there and the cat found it...


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

I am only able to reply to this post, because my calico cat is allowing me to sit in "her" desk chair, where I need to sit to use the computer. 
As for your concern, if I was your friend, and you explained it to me, I would totally understand. If that would make you feel better, then go ahead and give her a call.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

chickkie said:


> the cat was on the buffet?


I got stuck on that part too


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about it. It would be nice to have her see you wear it, but not necessary. My grandchildren constantly post pictures on FB with their dogs rolled up in the beautiful afghans I've made them . . . but also with the babies, kids, and them enjoying the warmth. I'd make something for the baby, but only because I wanted too, and not expect to be thanked. You are certainly not alone in this situation. Hug


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

If you have a cat, she's seen cat hair on other items of your apparel. Relax, next time she sees you wearing it you can joke about not being able to leave it out because (cat's name) loves it as much as you do.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

jadancey said:


> Explain to her what happened. If she is any kind of a cat lover, she'll understand


Actually... if she really is a friend she'll understand... and you can both have a good laugh over it!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck on remaining cat free. After my last cat died I swore no more cats. Then a young feral cat started sitting near me when I was out doors, then he kept trying to get in the house, then trying to get into the car with me. I finally gave up and we've been room mates for 5-6 years now. As you know once a cat makes up its mind, it is virtually impossible to change it.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I learned long ago that kitties have minds of their own and will often settle down right where I don't want them to. If your friend has ever had a cat, she will understand!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

MarjoryO said:


> A dear friend of mine and a new knitter made a scarf for me for Christmas last year. I loved it! This year I got it out and set it on my buffet and my longhaired kitty curled up on it and left it covered in hair. As you might imagine my friend came in that day and saw the cat hair on it. I managed to mumbled something about I guess she liked it. I think the only way I can recover from this embarrassment is to make sure she sees me wearing it. I feel very bad that she might think I didn't appreciate her work.


Why don't you wear it when you are out with your friend and just smile and say something like ' I love this cozy scarf as much as my kittie did. But, kittie will never again be able to snuggle in it because it's mine only. And , I love you for knitting it for me." Make light of it.


----------



## tyme2sew (Dec 20, 2012)

I have a new kitty and I love that little one and she is so sweet but cats will be cats and when you are not looking will pick the very best thing in your house to lay on, whether its a buffet, or your kitchen counter tops... just send her a note and tell her you are so sorry she saw your kitty loving her scarf as much as you love it, and that you were so embarrassed and mad at yourself for laying it there, a friend will understand. Now get those fur balls off that scarf and wear it the next time you two go out for a girls day... Life happens while we are standing still!!!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Cats are beholdened to nobody as they all have a mind of their own. Anyone who has them knows this. It is their home and we are there at their beck and call.


----------



## Paintpuddle (Jun 25, 2014)

Joy Marshall said:


> A loud "NO" with a clap of the hands usually works for me with cats.


Unless your kitty like mine feels like they are "King of the Hill" and then they just look at you. My Dufus is that way, even our beagle Rufus gives in to him.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

A staked ser f hatboxesfrom T J MAXX might beagood investment. Placed by a door they can catch those scarves as you come in.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I have dog hair everywhere!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Cat hair goes with everything! Pay it no mind.

Hazel


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I love cats, have had a few over the years, but fortunately I have not had one that got upon the cupboards and table. I must have been very lucky.
> 
> (but she could have been up there when I was not home)


this is mine!! she thinks we are dumb or something... When we are around she minds her manners and our house rules... but I have quietly come into a room and seen her on the table... LOL little stinker... I am lucky that she has no interest in my yarn or my projects that are laying around...but she loves my craft table so I put a pillow on it for her... it is tucked in the corner behind a room divider so she thinks she is hiding from the dogs..


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Colorgal said:


> Cats do whatever they want!!!


Yep...we have two, and they OWN the house. Manners are not their strong suit!! HUGS...GG


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

Tell her the kitty has been eyeing it loveingly every since you received it, and once she saw it unattended on the buffet, she decided to love it just as much as you do...


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Ditto Colorgal. The three different kitty kats I have had drove me nuts jumping on whatever/wherever they chose. One in particular liked to jump up on the stove top-scared me to death - she was not afraid of the heat because she never jumped up onto a hot burner! But who wants cat hair in their food!!!! Laugh it off, no explanation needed!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Just be sure to wear it next time you see her and let her know how you like it


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Talk to her about it.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

I would not worry especially if she has her own cat. You do not sound like the kind of person who would disrespect a friend. My guess is that she knows that.

I have a few cats and everything has some cat hair.

I wash all gifts before presentation and put them in plastic bags until time to give. The little darlings love to knit along.


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

elfiestouch said:


> Only people who have or had cats understand the situation.


How true, how true!

Most cats, if not all, will curl up for their nap on an item of clothing because of a human scent.
It's their "compliment" when they want to nap on your "scent"... kitty found your scent on your scarf and thought it was pretty cosy to nap on....
Just my thought...


----------



## AlettaRW (Oct 13, 2014)

The fact that it was out and there was kitty hair on it meant that it wasn't stuffed in a closet!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

i made an afghan for a friend once and she told me she gave it to her turtle because he loved it. pets need loving too


----------



## mary139 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Do we _ever_ 'get over' the loss of a loved one - human or furry?? I know I don't seem to be able to forget the losses, but I'd rather have those bitter-sweet memories than never have known those personalities.


I agree. As much as we've missed our sweet pets that have passed, I never regret having known all those darling, quirky personalities. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

A good friend will not be upset nor even think twice about it.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

MarjoryO said:


> A dear friend of mine and a new knitter made a scarf for me for Christmas last year. I loved it! This year I got it out and set it on my buffet and my longhaired kitty curled up on it and left it covered in hair. As you might imagine my friend came in that day and saw the cat hair on it. I managed to mumbled something about I guess she liked it. I think the only way I can recover from this embarrassment is to make sure she sees me wearing it. I feel very bad that she might think I didn't appreciate her work.


If you send her this entire thread, I think she'd fully understand.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

elfiestouch said:


> Only people who have or had cats understand the situation.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Cats sleep where they like!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a friend who old cat pee's on her scarf she at her cats end over this


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

chickkie said:


> (but she could have been up there when I was not home)


And probably was! :lol: :lol:


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

chickkie said:


> the cat was on the buffet?


A "buffet" is a piece of furniture- like a "sideboard".


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

aaahhhh cats you gotta love them


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

MarjoryO said:


> So happy to hear that you continue to support furry friends. Have you ever consider providing foster care to pets through animal shelters or rescue organizations. They are usually with you for short term care and the organizations pay for food and medications as needed. The rub in this situation is that you may get attached and you will have to give them back for adoption. Just a thought.


Many of these organizations will take the pets back if you can no longer care for them. So that eliminates the worry about what will happen to them.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes, that's the rub. We have two and they're about middle-aged now. We've talked and decided that these two are in their permanent homes and will not be replaced upon their demise.
> 
> My youngest sister is the world's biggest sucker. Every time an elderly acquaintance (i.e. fellow choral member) dies, my sister is the one called in to catch the surviving cats (often an adventure of its own and not without risk), and - naturally - those cats end up living out their lives with her. Introduced as kittens, often cats will become pals. Introduced as adults, not so much. Result? She now has one cat who lives in one room alone, because it can't get on with her others. She does go and spend some time each day in that room with it, but ... What kind of life is _that_ for any cat?
> 
> Since our daughter's in California and wishes to remain pet-free, no surviving pets can go to her. Our son lives in the flat above us, does care for them when we travel, but is allergic to them; no surviving pets can go to him. We must do our best to outlive our pets, and then have the force of will to resist receiving any others. *That* will be hard. I think we may have had a month without any cat in our 43 years together.


You can always adopt from a shelter that agrees to take them back.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Do we _ever_ 'get over' the loss of a loved one - human or furry?? I know I don't seem to be able to forget the losses, but I'd rather have those bitter-sweet memories than never have known those personalities.


So very true! I had been saying that my current dog is my last. (I am 77 and he is 14). My niece just adopted a dog from a rescue group and she is the one who pointed out to me that the rescue groups well take the pet back if need be.

So, when the time comes, I will probably adopt an older dog. Experience tells me that an older dog is grateful for the chance you give him/her and loves you for it.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Remind your friend that many knitters out there knit with Pet hair woven into yarn anyway, as to my post about Pet Hair yarn 2 weeks ago.

It was enlightening for me.

Fisherwoman


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

chickkie said:


> the cat was on the buffet?


I am not germ phobic, however, I cannot see the point in kitty litter paws being on counter tops, tables, or buffets, so I guess we think alike on this.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

If she is a friend why is she judging you? If you feel you need to go ahead a make sure you wear it so she can see it on you.


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

I have not read this entire post, but if she is a true friend she will understand and have a good chuckle with you.


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

I have not read this entire post, but if she is a true friend she will understand and have a good chuckle with you.

Sorry this posted twice. Is there a way to remove a double post?????


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

elfiestouch said:


> Only people who have or had cats understand the situation.


Agree!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

MarjoryO said:


> A dear friend of mine and a new knitter made a scarf for me for Christmas last year. I loved it! This year I got it out and set it on my buffet and my longhaired kitty curled up on it and left it covered in hair. As you might imagine my friend came in that day and saw the cat hair on it. I managed to mumbled something about I guess she liked it. I think the only way I can recover from this embarrassment is to make sure she sees me wearing it. I feel very bad that she might think I didn't appreciate her work.


If you have any pet cat or dog there will be their hair fur even if it doesn't sit on it. Please don't feel embarassed. Pet hair is air born I say!


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

I had a cat that knew not to get on the bed when DH was home, but considered his side her space when he was gone. They have there own sense of right and wrong. I say a simple explanation and wear the scarf as usual.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

fisherwoman said:


> Remind your friend that many knitters out there knit with Pet hair woven into yarn anyway, as to my post about Pet Hair yarn 2 weeks ago.
> 
> It was enlightening for me.
> 
> Fisherwoman


This is my same opinion. Half of what I knit has cat fur in it, inadvertently. I just call it an extra ply.


----------



## MarjoryO (Aug 24, 2012)

I love it!


SQM said:


> This is my same opinion. Half of what I knit has cat fur in it, inadvertently. I just call it an extra ply.


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

MarjoryO said:


> A dear friend of mine and a new knitter made a scarf for me for Christmas last year. I loved it! This year I got it out and set it on my buffet and my longhaired kitty curled up on it and left it covered in hair. As you might imagine my friend came in that day and saw the cat hair on it. I managed to mumbled something about I guess she liked it. I think the only way I can recover from this embarrassment is to make sure she sees me wearing it. I feel very bad that she might think I didn't appreciate her work.


Next time you see her I would just aplogize to your friend amd explain how much you love it and it was just you not paying attention that led your cat to being on it. Even better if you are wearing it. I am sure she will be fine. If not clean it up and wear it anyway...since you love the scarf. Like someone posted earlier...if you have a cat you understand.


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

I lay my clothes on the bed in the morning and when I come back into the room to put them on either the cat or one of the dogs is laying on them. First I think they don't want me to leave and second I think they want to leave reminders that I need to come back home. It happens and just explain that you layed it out to wear it and the cat took advantage of your lovely scarf. If she's a friend she knows you and your cat.  All is ok


----------



## knitpick1 (Dec 13, 2014)

A similar thing happened to me. The first afghan I knitted was octagons with a flower in the middle. It took quite a long time to make and sew together. When my eldest daughter got married I gave it to her. It was still new. When I visited her home I saw it on the floor and she said the puppy they got was sleeping on it. I was irritated as well as hurt, grabbed it up from the floor and told her if she didn't appreciate it anymore than that I would just keep it. I took it home and had it for many years until last year when I moved and gave it to my oldest son. He values anything I give him.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

elfiestouch said:


> Only people who have or had cats understand the situation.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

misellen said:


> You can always adopt from a shelter that agrees to take them back.


I never heard of that! I hope there's such a shelter when the time comes.


----------



## nancee (May 25, 2011)

you could ask your friend if she could make one for the cat as it is so good the cat keeps wanting to share it.
As your cat only likes the very best of everything.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

nab said:


> I have not read this entire post, but if she is a true friend she will understand and have a good chuckle with you.
> 
> Sorry this posted twice. Is there a way to remove a double post?????


*IF* you go back to your post within the hour, you can edit it, but there's no way to delete the post. 
When my computer does this to me, I edit out the text and put just a smiley face.


----------



## Downtonature (Jun 7, 2011)

I agree, cats will be cats!! Maybe your friend is not a cat person!!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Actually, I do have a cat, and sometimes more than one, as well as dogs. I know I also have pet fur in my knitting sometimes. On the other hand, I have a compromised immune system and am also allergic to cats, therefore I can't allow them to do whatever they please. It seems to me that most of us live in an all or nothing world, but some of us just can't afford to do that for various reasons. I figure that's what doors are for.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes, that works ... until you're absent. When alone, cats do where they already know they are not supposed to be. I don't have cameras monitoring when I'm away, but I don't really need them. Things that belong on tops of furniture (pens in containers next to my knitting chair) are found on the floor ... perhaps in a different room.
> 
> As for being embarassed about the cat fur, that's just silly. Your friend presumably know you have a cat. I am sure you 'wear' cat fur wherever you go. I know I do. It is a natural part of living with a cat.


There is a program scheduled on PBS here Jan 14 wherein the tracked a number of cats during the night to see what the did. I'm anxious to see it as we have a number of cats in our neighborhood who "party" at night, even on our roof sometimes. You never know what those little dickens can get up to when we're not around!


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

My cat and I totally understand this dilemma. My cat has no recommendation about what to do, nor do I.


----------



## MarjoryO (Aug 24, 2012)

That is my major concern that she would think that I didn't value her work or her gift. I think it will be okay, it's just me not ever wanting to hurt her feelings.



knitpick1 said:


> A similar thing happened to me. The first afghan I knitted was octagons with a flower in the middle. It took quite a long time to make and sew together. When my eldest daughter got married I gave it to her. It was still new. When I visited her home I saw it on the floor and she said the puppy they got was sleeping on it. I was irritated as well as hurt, grabbed it up from the floor and told her if she didn't appreciate it anymore than that I would just keep it. I took it home and had it for many years until last year when I moved and gave it to my oldest son. He values anything I give him.


----------



## MarjoryO (Aug 24, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

If your friend has cats of her own then she will understand when you tell her what you have told us. If not, then still tell her the truth and see what happens.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Sarah Chana said:


> If you send her this entire thread, I think she'd fully understand.


Great idea!


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

chickkie said:


> the cat was on the buffet?


Why we like dogs. Stays on the floor. Don't. Judge.


----------



## mrsguy59 (Dec 16, 2014)

I have a 9lb Shih Tzu who occasionally gets on the kitchen table.... she's naughty and knows better but it's such a great view of the deer in the feeder she forgets sometimes.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Actually, I do have a cat, and sometimes more than one, as well as dogs. I know I also have pet fur in my knitting sometimes. On the other hand, I have a compromised immune system and am also allergic to cats, therefore I can't allow them to do whatever they please. It seems to me that most of us live in an all or nothing world, but some of us just can't afford to do that for various reasons. I figure that's what doors are for.


Doors do keep critters out, but they also play havoc with the heating system. There's only one thermostat, and it's in the hallway. So, closed door = cold room. My, rather inelegant, solution is to put screen doors on the other side of the door-jam. Air - hot and cold - circulates, but furry critters do not. 
One screen door on the bedroom doorway; my darling wants no more cats in our bed.
Another on the wool-room doorway; I love my cats, but do NOT want them making nests in boxes of yarn!
One on the living room doorway; too much stuff in there for them to be allowed access.
One on the 'office' doorway; the cats are allowed in when one of us is there, but not alone. If that corner room is left with the door closed in winter, it can drop fifteen to twenty degrees below the rest of the house!
The idea began with a set up we found when we moved in. Between the garage and the house proper, there's a solid wood door that opens into the garage, and there's an old screen-door that opens into the house. In winter, both are used; I'm just too lazy to dismount the screen door for the winter. In summer, we just leave the wooden door open all the time. 
Cat fur circulates _everywhere_!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I got all of my cats as kittens and trained them all not to jump up on tables or counter tops. When they were grown, I never had a problem with them getting up on tables or counters. They were allowed on chairs, couches and our bed. My first cat was 7 months old when I acquired her. I was able to teach her not to jump on those surfaces.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

chickkie said:


> the cat was on the buffet?


My question too.


----------



## cc1945 (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes, just tell her how you feel. After all she is your friend and should understand. 
Cats are difficult to train if not impossible at times. In a way it is a compliment that the cat liked the scarf too. Just keep on wearing the scarf, you show you like it and your friend will see you like it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I got all of my cats as kittens and trained them all not to jump up on tables or counter tops. When they were grown, I never had a problem with them getting up on tables or counters. They were allowed on chairs, couches and our bed. My first cat was 7 months old when I acquired her. I was able to teach her not to jump on those surfaces.


I challenge you to place some cameras, leave for a few hours and check the recorded feline activity. You might be in for a rude awakening! 
Mine were also trained as kittens; that doesn't mean much to them when alone.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Doors do keep critters out, but they also play havoc with the heating system. There's only one thermostat, and it's in the hallway. So, closed door = cold room. My, rather inelegant, solution is to put screen doors on the other side of the door-jam. Air - hot and cold - circulates, but furry critters do not.
> One screen door on the bedroom doorway; my darling wants no more cats in our bed.
> Another on the wool-room doorway; I love my cats, but do NOT want them making nests in boxes of yarn!
> One on the living room doorway; too much stuff in there for them to be allowed access.
> ...


For the most part, Jessica-Jean, my dogs AND cats respect the baby gates I have up whenever I need some control of beasties AND room temperature ;~D. I had seen your former post about using screen doors and filed it away in my gray matter for future reference in case my baby gates ever fail to be sufficient; it's a great idea and I won't hesitate to use it if and when. Before my long-haired kitty succumbed to cancer last year, her hair often floated about. She was what is known locally as a "high" kitty, meaning she liked high places and had cat shelves affixed to window sills. Our remaining girl is a "low" kitty and has no interest in getting up on anything other than an occasional lap. She's a short-haired gal and doesn't seem to shed much.

My yarn lives upstairs in an unheated room which is off limits to beasties. It's so danged cold right now they wouldn't go there for love nor money. Since I have the baby gate at the foot of the stairs, none of them has shown any interest in summertime visits, which is good because I leave that door open to keep my yarn from cooking. That's one spot where I may eventually need that screen door. I figure that sooner or later, a beastie is going to get really curious about what's up there.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I got all of my cats as kittens and trained them all not to jump up on tables or counter tops. When they were grown, I never had a problem with them getting up on tables or counters. They were allowed on chairs, couches and our bed. My first cat was 7 months old when I acquired her. I was able to teach her not to jump on those surfaces.


Good for you; that's the ideal solution unless you get one who is really resistant. I've never had much trouble as I allow them up on places of their own.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

One of my cats loves to sit on the DVR player which is directly in front of the TV screen (low enough we can see over her). The sound from the TV disturbs her not one iota.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> ... my dogs AND cats respect the baby gates I have up ...


Although neither of these cats is particularly 'aerial', both - even the fatty - wouldn't be balked by a single baby gate! There was a time - introducing a new and very shy kitty to the home - when I did use a stack of three baby gates to keep incumbents and newcomer apart for a few weeks. Luckily, the middle gate was the kind that opened on hinges; that allowed me to climb in to feed, water, scoop, and - most important - attempt to socialize her. Sadly, she never became socialized to either humans or felines. She lived out her life in our house, but always kept her distance from every other living being.


----------



## knitpick1 (Dec 13, 2014)

My daughter teaches her kitty to stay off certain things by squirting her with water in a spray bottle. But reality tells us that when the humans are away the cat will play.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I challenge you to place some cameras, leave for a few hours and check the recorded feline activity. You might be in for a rude awakening!
> Mine were also trained as kittens; that doesn't mean much to them when alone.


I never found any evidence of them having been on the tables or counters. No hair, no paw prints, nothing overturned, etc. One of the main complaints I have heard from people who don't like cats is that they jump on counters and tables. I carefully trained them not to. If they ever did, there was no evidence that they did. I loved my cats, but when I had to put my last little 16 1/2 year old orange and white kitty down, it just "killed" me and I said to myself, that's it. No more animals, especially at my age. Five years ago, our grandson came to live with us and he asked if his 3-year old dog could come, too. We said yes and Bruno (my avatar) is the joy of our household. He is the most loveable, affectionate dog you could imagine. He is half beagle and half cocker spaniel and I think he inherited the best of both breeds. He does not lick at all and is very well behaved and very docile. He is also a character and makes us laugh on occasion with the things he does. What a blessing he has been for us.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Although neither of these cats is particularly 'aerial', both - even the fatty - wouldn't be balked by a single baby gate! There was a time - introducing a new and very shy kitty to the home - when I did use a stack of three baby gates to keep incumbents and newcomer apart for a few weeks. Luckily, the middle gate was the kind that opened on hinges; that allowed me to climb in to feed, water, scoop, and - most important - attempt to socialize her. Sadly, she never became socialized to either humans or felines. She lived out her life in our house, but always kept her distance from every other living being.


I have no explanation as to why mine have never challenged the baby gates except that they spent the time when the humans were gone in the basement, which is finished. I could never tell that they were unruly down there while we were gone; perhaps they were experts at hiding the evidence? Our only remaining cat prefers the basement because she is afraid of the dogs for no reason that I know of. She comes up into the kitchen from time to time if she knows they are shut out of it and behaves as she can neither see nor hear them. They do her the favor of not barking at her..... Since they grew up with cats they don't pay much attention to her.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

brush it down and wear it the next time you are going to be with your friend to show her you are wearing it.


----------



## cj2 sally (Dec 21, 2014)

Your scent on the scarf is probably what attracted the cat,that and knitted pieces are so nice to curl up with. It was a compliment!


----------



## MarjoryO (Aug 24, 2012)

unraveledcraft said:


> Your scent on the scarf is probably what attracted the cat,that and knitted pieces are so nice to curl up with. It was a compliment!


Thanks, I never thought of it that way. She definitely found it comfortable considering the hair she left behind. Attached is a picture of the kitty in question.


----------



## cj2 sally (Dec 21, 2014)

She`s beautiful! She can curl up on my scarf anytime.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

What a gorgeous blue-eyed kitty she is!!


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

Very true!


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

Gorgeous kitty!


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Just a couple of things. My cat does what she wants, and we allow it. She also comes when is called and rides a skateboard. We never have pet hair on our clothing because we call pet hair "unconditional love". That's also what we call those accidental doggie footprints. How big is a buffet that the cat being on it is a shocker?


----------



## MarjoryO (Aug 24, 2012)

Bombshellknits said:


> Just a couple of things. My cat does what she wants, and we allow it. She also comes when is called and rides a skateboard. We never have pet hair on our clothing because we call pet hair "unconditional love". That's also what we call those accidental doggie footprints. How big is a buffet that the cat being on it is a shocker?


It is more like a side board without the china cabinet on top, so it is easy for her to jump up. I laid the folded scarf on it as I was going to put with my winter coat. I guess I didn't move fast enough. :lol:


----------



## MarjoryO (Aug 24, 2012)

Bombshellknits said:


> Just a couple of things. My cat does what she wants, and we allow it. She also comes when is called and rides a skateboard. We never have pet hair on our clothing because we call pet hair "unconditional love". That's also what we call those accidental doggie footprints. How big is a buffet that the cat being on it is a shocker?


I love your definitions I think I will adopt them.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh, pretty kitty blue eyes!!!


----------



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

Love your kitty! So adorable...she can do whatever she wants just like my Peanutbutter Punkin Kitty


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I would tell her just what you told us, also. Unfortunalely, cats do have a mind of their own, and a soft scarf looks to be a great place to settle in for a nap! I bought my grand-kitty a little bed b she wouldn't go near it... then I felted a small blanket for her and after a few days, she began to sleep on it, instead of her mom's clothes.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Why not tell her just what you've told us here? I think she'd appreciate it.


I agree. But, I would have told her what happened right then & there; it's an honest, normal thing that can happen. ... and that I feel terrible that you're seeing your lovely gift in this way. I'm not a cat person and I would understand how that could happen but I would find it confusing when you said 'I guess she like it'.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

I think I would clean off the scarf and just let the whole thing go - detach from it. It's in the past. I'm glad for your sake and hers that you wore it last year.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

MarjoryO said:


> I love your definitions I think I will adopt them.


Help yourself. My cat would be allowed on the buffet, if we had one. My pets job is to bring me pleasure and companionship. I have had people in my home tell me what my cat shouldn't be doing. I generally tell them that we are empty nesters no grandchildren and the will need to live with it.


----------



## MarjoryO (Aug 24, 2012)

KnitNorth said:


> I agree. But, I would have told her what happened right then & there; it's an honest, normal thing that can happen. ... and that I feel terrible that you're seeing your lovely gift in this way. I'm not a cat person and I would understand how that could happen but I would find it confusing when you said 'I guess she like it'.


It wasn't so much a statement but a mumble...not really knowing what to say, and wishing it wasn't so. Anyway, I will brush out the scarf and wear it and I'm sure I am suffering more than she is about this. According to our long term weather temperatures, I will need the scarf next week. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

MarjoryO said:


> It wasn't so much a statement but a mumble...not really knowing what to say, and wishing it wasn't so. Anyway, I will brush out the scarf and wear it and I'm sure I am suffering more than she is about this. According to our long term weather temperatures, I will need the scarf next week. Thanks for your comments.


Ya, good idea. We can all say what we would have done after the fact, can't we.


----------



## dollface (Jan 20, 2013)

My son has a cat which is always jumping up on tables and kitchen counters, so much so that his son's second words after "mummy" were "Get down!"


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Hopefully your friend is a cat lover, at least it was out and not tucked away in the closet. I wouldn't worry too much about it, but maybe if she saw you wearing it she will forget all about the cat hair on it.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Bombshellknits said:


> Help yourself. My cat would be allowed on the buffet, if we had one. My pets job is to bring me pleasure and companionship. I have had people in my home tell me what my cat shouldn't be doing. I generally tell them that we are empty nesters no grandchildren and the will need to live with it.


While I allow less from my pets than you, I wouldn't dream of going into someone else's home and telling them what to do about anything unless it was something life threatening! I recently had an adult stepson come into my home and tell me how to do EVERYTHING. I hadn't realized how stupid he thinks I am..... I wonder how I've survived to my mid-70's and how he's so much better informed in his early 40's. It left me speechless.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> While I allow less from my pets than you, I wouldn't dream of going into someone else's home and telling them what to do about anything unless it was something life threatening! I recently had an adult stepson come into my home and tell me how to do EVERYTHING. I hadn't realized how stupid he thinks I am..... I wonder how I've survived to my mid-70's and how he's so much better informed in his early 40's. It left me speechless.


I would be miffed if my children told me how to do thinkgs. I had an old friend from high school over to visit a few years ago. The cat got on the counter to look out the window, and my friend had a fit. I just said it was fine. Also, my neighbor attempted to take the cat down. One thing I will say about Tesoro on the counter is that it is just to look out the window. I could have a plate of food out and she walks right past it. But I don't appreciate visitors to my house telling my cat what to do.


----------



## knitpick1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I understand how you feel about your cat, but you do know cats shed don't you? Especially the long haired ones. I can't bear the thought of having cat hair in my food. UGH! My daughter has a very long haired cat and you should see all the hair when I empty the sweeper cup after vacuming the living room. She also likes to sleep on my daughters bed and gets hair all over her bed spread. and blankets. I can't sleep with cat hair.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

My daughters hair is worse than any pet. I had to turn over the vacuum and cut their hair off the beater bar. Of course I know my cat sheds. She gets on the counter. I do food prep on my island. When I prepare food she sits in a chair and watches. And she never goes near the stove. She is really very good. Cat hair in food would not be good. But, I have a pixie cut, and after my girls or cousins visit I find their long hairs all over for months. And while any time of hair in food is nasty, as I diet tech I know that no food borne illnesses are caused by hair.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Bombshellknits said:


> My daughters hair is worse than any pet. I had to turn over the vacuum and cut their hair off the beater bar. Of course I know my cat sheds. She gets on the counter. I do food prep on my island. When I prepare food she sits in a chair and watches. And she never goes near the stove. She is really very good. Cat hair in food would not be good. But, I have a pixie cut, and after my girls or cousins visit I find their long hairs all over for months. And while any time of hair in food is nasty, as I diet tech I know that no food borne illnesses are caused by hair.


Gee, I wish you had been around when I was a kid. My mother went into automatic gag reflex anytime she saw hair of any kind--cat,, dog, or human--anywhere in the house. Gratefully, I'm not that way ;~D.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I wouldn't bother being embarrassed. I love cats, and that's what they do. Any piece of clothing I leave out gets slept on by our two cats.


----------



## MrsB88keys (Jan 15, 2014)

Even though she saw you wearing it last year.....I'd still make sure she sees you wearing it again this year! If she mentions the episode w/the kitties, I'd just say that you learned a lesson that day.....you learned that you have to be careful where you place items that you care so much for!! As a knitter, it's important to us that the work we've put into a project is appreciated.


----------



## MrsB88keys (Jan 15, 2014)

Even though she saw you wearing it last year.....I'd still make sure she sees you wearing it again this year! If she mentions the episode w/the kitties, I'd just say that you learned a lesson that day.....you learned that you have to be careful where you place items that you care so much for!! As a knitter, it's important to us that the work we've put into a project is appreciated.


----------



## MarjoryO (Aug 24, 2012)

MrsB88keys said:


> Even though she saw you wearing it last year.....I'd still make sure she sees you wearing it again this year! If she mentions the episode w/the kitties, I'd just say that you learned a lesson that day.....you learned that you have to be careful where you place items that you care so much for!! As a knitter, it's important to us that the work we've put into a project is appreciated.


And that was my main concern, that she might feel that I didn't appreciate her work. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## MrsB88keys (Jan 15, 2014)

I think we've all had something like this happen at one time or another! We take care of things, but the one time something like your kitties "enjoying" something that someone else has made, that's the day the person who made it for us shows up! Isn't that always the way? Good Luck & Happy Knitting!!
(And stay warm)


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Cat hair is the new accessory! Tell her you paid to have it added.


----------

